# Ork Conversion ideas



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

I have been thinking for the last few days about some orky conversions. Please post some ideas that you have.:biggrin: Also i was thinking about an ork sniper squad.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

*Ork Custom built Kannoz*

 Here are my Ork Conversion.. for the Big Gunz, may be used either as kannon or Zapp gun imo

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk226/Bogg_photos/Boggs Orkz/OrkBigGun.jpg


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Conversions for what part of the ork army? Simple answer just convert everything that is what orks do. 

Ork Snipers? what would you use them for? Kommandos, shoota boyz? if you want to do it for a modeling project but unless you made them kommandos or something I don't really see the point.


----------



## storm trooper (Apr 5, 2008)

i think a load of grots terin apart a land raider would look kool and you could use it as a sort of like uber battle wagon


----------



## storm trooper (Apr 5, 2008)

or maybe somethin esle like a super heavy i dont know im omly a beginer


----------

